# Smogging your J spec sr20det engines in Cali



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

I was really thinking about getting a 240sx and gettin a sr20 engine but here in cali smog rules are harsh and i dont want to tough out the smog and pay a gang of cash. But then again there are people that have them here in Cali but they most likely have a homie that will just hook him up. The small town i live in everyone is legit so it would be hard.


----------

